# should ms natt stay



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey u all know which one to vote for lets give ms natt some love. hey this is what sophi and obie wanted right a poll to relieve ms natt of power lets see how it turns out.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

she's the queen


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

id be her drone.







if you know what i mean.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i must say
she is a great asset to this site


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

death why do you try to copy me?

Wanna see me stick Nine Inch Nails through each one of my eyelids? (Uh-huh!)
Wanna copy me and do exactly like I did? (Yeah yeah!)

Get my point?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nazis are bad


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> death why do you try to copy me?
> 
> Wanna see me stick Nine Inch Nails through each one of my eyelids? (Uh-huh!)
> Wanna copy me and do exactly like I did? (Yeah yeah!)
> ...










how am i copying you
you are throwing a swatziki away and i have hitler with his arm up
if u look in some of the older member avatars (some people have the same thing)

so shove it


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

She is nice person. She is a keeper!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i must say
> she is a great asset to this site


 or is she the ass of the site?

or does she have a nice ass?

what will happen next time on the Pfury-days of Our Lives (POOL)


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ms Natt for Playmate of the Year!


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

no, she shouldn't. 
no, wait - yes she should.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Voted









she is a good Mod


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

another stupid ass thread, why dont we give ms natt more attention


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i must say
> she is a total ass to this site


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Without Ms. Natt, civil wars would run rampant in here. It would be anarchy! Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria! Pay your respects.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i must say
> > she is a total ass to this site










Only to see such a site.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

this is waste of time even if 10,000 members vote her off xenon isnt gona remove her there good friends..and i think she does a good job..so lets stop waisting board space on this BS..and post funny videos,,car races,,,and important world news like always...keep in mind this is piranha-fury your not in the show survivor.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> why dont we give ms natt more attention


 ok 
ms natt rocks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > death why do you try to copy me?
> ...


























Oh Yeah















Ms Natt


----------



## IanTerry69 (Nov 22, 2004)

The first one LOL


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

voted 1


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

ms natt should stay the queen


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Without Ms. Natt, civil wars would run rampant in here. It would be anarchy! Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria! Pay your respects.












who you gonna call


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms._Nat


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms._Nat


 ummm hummm


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms._Nat


 Hahahahah, thanks lemonhead.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i must say
> > she is a total ass to this site










thanks for changing it


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shes a good mod...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Shes a good mod...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

pamonster said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Shes a good mod...
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Notice the 20+ people who said she should leave havn't said a thing!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Notice the 20+ people who said she should leave havn't said a thing!


 Theyre all the accounts Sofa n Obie have created...









Just kidding









Theres a reason why I was voted most hated


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i still love you ms natt. i wish these haters would speak up pry people u disciplined before.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Notice the 20+ people who said she should leave havn't said a thing!










dam people are afraid to speak there mind


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey..im Mr.quiet most of the time..and voted#1 ..Ms.Natt does a fine job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> Hey..im Mr.quiet most of the time..and voted#1 ..Ms.Natt does a fine job! Keep up the good work!


 same here.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

not only is she a good mod, shes the sexiest mod too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> not only is she a good mod, shes the sexiest mod too.


 spare me loverbirds.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i can't believe over 20 people voted against you! i voted for the second one becuase i thought it would be 99%- then me and it would be like WTF?! who did that? then i'd cackle and feel smug. I hate these threads.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > not only is she a good mod, shes the sexiest mod too.
> ...


I will because I like you and when the world is mine, your death shall be quick and painless.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> your death shall be quick and painless.


 whats the fun in that...i want to see him squrm...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

to the Queen or you'll be


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > your death shall be quick and painless.
> ...


 For you Rafiki, anything. Would you mind taking the honors


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

> Notice the 20+ people who said she should leave havn't said a thing!


I thought i might avoid bringing up this old issue, but since you asked, the reason i voted for the negative is because there was some problems a few months back.

She accused me of creating another account and "trolling" the forums, i told her it was not me and she made rediculous accusations saying that " the IP says it is you, there is no argueing "

Well you know what, i spoke with a few people who understand this technical issue, and with Xenon himself. They confirmed that the IP was in fact a public one, in which more then one people have "access" too.

Xenon then posted a public apology, clearing my name. Saying that the mods had in fact made a mistake. Mysteriously, a few minutes later it was deleted (and it was not be the Admin, xenon)
























So that is why i decided to vote for the second option


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

uh oh someone is a little bitter.

so what she scolded me before and i argued then realized that she would own me so i just stopped talking. lol

P-fury bow to your queen







and maybe that guy xenon too


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms Natt is a sweetie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

renderstream said:


> > Notice the 20+ people who said she should leave havn't said a thing!
> 
> 
> I thought i might avoid bringing up this old issue, but since you asked, the reason i voted for the negative is because there was some problems a few months back.
> ...


 Okay buddy, since you want to bring up old news.

That public apology that Mike created, was taken down before I even saw it. So dont even trying and point fingers at me for removing it. *PLUS* I made 3 public apologies to you for that incident. Given the bullshit I get from specific members of this board, do you blame for my actions? Yes, I was "aggressive" with it at first, but the board was experiencing a lot of multiple accounts at that time from people pretending to be others.

So for the *4th* time now, *IM SORRY!*.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i like karen because she's the only one who agrees with me
-Jenny


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms._Nat


prove it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i like karen because she's the only one who agrees with me
> -Jenny


 Thats because both of you are always wrong.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i like karen because she's the only one who agrees with me
> ...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

as suprising as it might sound, I voted "is ms natt the savior of p-fury's lounge..>>>>>>>>>>", cuz being a mod on the lounge is a brave thing, and having to put up with that much sh*t that goes on there.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ms._Nat
> ...


Hmm...the one pic that does "prove" it, I dont want out. So your out of luck bud.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I think the pole shows your not as f*cking popular as you want everyuone to believe.
-Obie


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I didn't know if this was suppossed to be a serious poll, but I voted against Ms.Natt jokingly. I was completely joking and don't actually want her thinking she's not appreciated. She is professional on posting when she needs to be, and jokes right along with everyone else. I've got nothing against her.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

-1 LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> I think the pole shows your not as f*cking popular as you want everyuone to believe.
> -Obie


 When did I ever say I was "popular"?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

im not votin cuz this is another "gay" thread.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

ms. natt is cool


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Back to whats REALLY important. So how about them pics!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

All of you should seriously get off of Karen nipples and quit sucking up! This too is a pointless poll. I know what a pointless poll is because I've made some pointless ones myself...but jesus f**king christ.

Karen is not a savior nor is she a normal member. She is a mod. Done deal!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> I think the pole shows your not as f*cking popular as you want everyuone to believe.
> -Obie


 Since when did that matter. This is a fish site! We dont try to buy cars that make us look popular or anything


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sofa N Obie said:


> I think the pole shows your not as f*cking popular as you want everyuone to believe.
> -Obie


 is there any way you guys can continue this feud over PM or AIM. Its really starting to get


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the pole shows your not as f*cking popular as you want everyuone to believe.
> ...


 I wasnt the one that started this.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Sofa N Obie said:
> ...


 rephrase...

"any way OBIE can take this .... "


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Is it against the rules to start bitch wars, and harassing other members?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Is it against the rules to start bitch wars, and harassing other members?


 Yes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Is it against the rules to start bitch wars, and harassing other members?










dam thats funny out of your mouth


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it against the rules to start bitch wars, and harassing other members?
> ...


 And this coming from the guy who changes his avatar to Hitler, after seeing how much that can anger people.







smuuuuuuuuurt!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...










i know isent it great


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 actually, no

your avatar offends me and there aren't too many things that offend me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 HEY! he has the freedom to express himself as he pleases, and I guess you are not allowed to speak your mind about it, no matter how much it offends you.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 What is the deal with the lounge lately ?

A f*cking nazi invasion ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not offended by his avatar.

Anyhow, Before I vote, Can I see a photo of the Backside?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Jewelz, you need to check out my posts in the thread about Filo's swastika to understand the sarcasm in my post.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 I saw it

It goes along with what I was saying


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I understand now.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 The facts







on Prescott Bush were not supposed to get out!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> Is it against the rules to start bitch wars, and harassing other members?










Bitch fights rock








ms natt
















kinda took you idea Alanta


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon is not going to de-mod her just because you little whining bastards insist that he does..I think the reason why most of you hate her is because she likes bush..I dont agree with her about that crap but that doesnt mean she should be de-mod her (or w/e you call it) so get over it..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you two are hilarious!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

she must stay


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I voted for you baby.


----------

